# Advice on polish/pads to bring out the best on Jaguar XF ‘08 plate



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

It’s been a while since posting, my MGF is still looking great thanks to the advice I’ve had here, hence coming back for more advice!!

My Father has just bought a 2008 Jaguar XF 2.7 V6 Premium Luxury in metallic black. As with most used cars, it comes with its fair share of marks and swirls to the bodywork, although no apparent deep marks.

Obviously, we want to get her back to full glory, or as near as possible. I’ve said that I would happily bust out my DA to do the donkey work and he’s said that he would get the relevant (or most appropriate) products to do the job.

The equipment/polishses I have are:

‘Savers Choice’ DA with 5” & 3.5” plates
CG Hexlogic pads for both plates in green, white and black
Polish - Menzerna starter kit - Heavy cut, medium, super finish & super finish plus
Primal Amigo
AG HD wax
AG HD wash
Meguiars MF cloths

Now, not sure if the above is appropriate for Jag paint or if we should be looking at other combinations of pads & polishes etc etc etc.

Any help on the subject very much appreciated. I’ll try and get some pics up as soon as we get the motor on Monday!

Cheers
Steve.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

I would use what you got first before considering buying new pads and polishes.

Current Menz range is mint.

I would do some test spots on the car first, ie Menz medium ( assuming it's 2200, 2400 products) on the white pad first and see if that gives you the cut you need, otherwise step up to the green pad.

I would only use the heavy cut 400 for very severe defects and the Jag paint not the rock hard type I don't see the need.

Either the super finish or super finish plus on the black pad would finish up the paintwork great with a wet look.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

EG30 said:


> I would use what you got first before considering buying new pads and polishes.
> 
> Current Menz range is mint.
> 
> ...


This sums it up really well.

Maybe also see if you can get your hands on some tar and fallout remover and a clay bar. Just to decontaminate the paint fully before introducing your polisher and pads to the paint.


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention that I do have a G3 clay mitt, but no fallout or tar remover. Recommendations for those are welcome as we’d like the metallic paint to really pop and we’re not sure about what products are best.

I/we are considering investing in some kind of snow foam equipment. Read that Bilt Hamber is good, not heavy foam but good cleaning power. Again recommendations more than welcome. 

Anything we’ve missed in the process?


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Oh, here's a quick pic...more to follow


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

For the pre wash id suggest buying Bilt hamber autofoam. Its the best on the market. I would use it through a 5 litre pump sprayer rather than a snow foam lance. It will be just as effective you will just use less product than through a foam lance

Iron removers vary between sellers. Some contain more of the chemical that reacts with the iron particles so cost more. I think the best 3 fallout removers on the market are dooka bleed, carpro iron x and bilt hamber korrosol.

If your going to use your G3 mitt, try it on a small test section first. Personally i hate the thing and think its one of the worst things i ever used. Your paints black so will show everything. The G3 mitt marrs terribley. I think users have different experiences based on paint hardness and obviously the colour. Someone who has a white VW with hard paint will notice less marks than someone with a dark colour with soft paint.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

SteveMGF said:


> Oh, here's a quick pic...more to follow


Did you use the heavy cut on the number plate?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree with the findings of wish wash on the G3 clay mitt, now use BH soft clay


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful indeed. Oh, and the pic I posted was of the car in the dealership.looks clean but up close, quite grotty. I think someone must have stolen the letters of the plate.....

Must admit, I wasn't a big fan of the mitt, used AG clay before and found it better but read here to give it a whirl....it did marr my MG a bit but maybe me and my heavy hand, not sure. Saying that, I prefer using a clay bar anyway, so might give the BH Version a go.

Auto foam through a pump spray sounds good to me. Is there a particular kind of pump I need and does it need to be 5L? - garden/insecticide pumps or a specific pump for car washing? - I saw this one for foaming but it's only 1.5L

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/mesto-1-5-l-foamer-pressure-sprayer.html

Also, what's the difference between korrosol and surfex hd? - would I use both? - read that some people mix a bit of SHD with korrosol but dunno if we should?

My god, so many products, it's boggling. So is the order in which to use them all!. Correct me, but my thinking on this is prior to even touching the paint with a polisher:

Initial jet wash to remove as much crud as possible
Autofoam via pump sprayer and rinse
Korrosol and rinse
Clay and rinse
Shampoo and rinse

Help me out with your experience fellas :buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

With the medium paint you have, soft clay bar or soft and tacky clay towel such as the carpro item would be suitable.

Not sure how much contamination you have on the surfaces of your car, need to feel it with your hand. 

If I had a car like yours, assuming there are a light layer of bonded contamination and not overspray all over the car; I would knock it down with a soft clay towel ( ie not the stiff and aggressive G3 item ) on a washed car lubed by soapy water ( ie soaked with car soap ). You would be able to feel and hear how much contamination there is on the surface as you rub across the paintwork in a fast but light motion.

Once that is done feel the surface by your hand and if there is any isolated stubborn spots leftover go over those with a clay bar.

As for tar and Iron removal I use wax/grease remover bought from paint supplies shop and spray liberally on the surfaces of car to rid of the tar ( mostly lower surfaces behind wheels ); and for iron removal I would either use colour changing oxidising mag wheel cleaner such as the Sonax full effect wheel cleaner, or acid cleaner if I need something stronger.

To make the flakes pop it's more to do with the polishing stage of the paintwork and the preparation part is more for making sure you don't have the contaminants getting dragging onto the pad and end up marring the paint.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Korrosol is the industrial fall-out remover, Surfex is a degreaser/APC for cleaning


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Again, thanks for the advice. I was looking around last night for prewash & decontamination products (as basically I don't have any, apart from the dodgy G3 mitt) and came across a 'deluxe' kit from BH:

https://www.bilthamber.com/detailing-kits/deluxe-detailing-kit

Contains the following:

1 x auto-wash 300ml
1 x auto-foam 5L
1 x auto-wheel 1L
1 x cleanser-fluid 500ml
1 x cleanser-polish 500ml
1 x korrosol 1L
1 x surfex-hd 1L
1 x double-speed wax 250ml 
1 x auto-QD 500ml
1 x auto-clay soft 200g
1 x auto-mitt 
1 x large microfiber cloth
2 x app-pad
1 x wheel brush

Does this represent a good kit for the money? - £132.95

I'm wondering how and when my Menzerna stuff / Prima Amigo and HD Wax would fit in with the above and wether I'd be duplicating stuff. For example, the cleanser fluid & polish - if the polish is (as I understand) an AIO filler type polish, would it be applied after polishing with 2200, 3500 and 3800?.

I'm thinking the cleanser is the same step as Prima Amigo??

How well would my AG HD wax fit in on top as my LSP?

EDIT:

Just found a 'lesser' kit from BH that doesn't include the following:

1 x cleanser-polish 500ml
1 x double-speed wax 250ml 
1 x auto-QD 500ml
2 x app-pad
1 x wheel brush

About £46.00 cheaper and not really saving much on buying the above products separately on their own. Not really bothered about the wheel brush or app-pads. I have detailing spray, wax etc.


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Any input on the products mentioned for the Jag?


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Bump. Could do with input soon and also where using my DA & Menzerna (2400, 3500 & 3800) fits in with the above kit? - presuming so far it would be after using BH cleanser fluid according to this from BH Web site:

In what order do I use the products in the Deluxe Detailing Kit?
Deluxe Detailing Kit products are to be used in this order;

auto-wheel
auto-foam (Rinse thoroughly)
auto-wash (Then dry)
korrosol (Power Wash to rinse)
While the car is still wet use auto-clay
Re-wash with auto-wash and dry
cleanser-fluid
cleaner-polish
double speed-wax


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

SteveMGF said:


> Bump. Could do with input soon and also where using my DA & Menzerna (2400, 3500 & 3800) fits in with the above kit? - presuming so far it would be after using BH cleanser fluid according to this from BH Web site:
> 
> In what order do I use the products in the Deluxe Detailing Kit?
> Deluxe Detailing Kit products are to be used in this order;
> ...


*As a guide*

1: Wash Wheels and rinse
2: Foam car and rinse
3: Wash car with mitt, shampoo and rinse
4: Apply Korrosol to wet car, let dwell and rinse
5: Use Tar remover if needed and rinse
6: Clay car
7: Wash car with mitt, shampoo, rinse and dry.
8: If using DA to correct swirls with Menzerna do this now. If not go to step 10
9: Wipe down with cleanser fluid if happy with correction go to step 11 if not happy with results repeat step 8
10: Choice of applying cleaner polish by hand or machine.
11: Apply LSP (Wax or Sealant) 
12: Clean all Glass and admire work.

*Hope this helps.*


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

GSVHammer said:


> *As a guide*
> 
> 1: Wash Wheels and rinse
> 2: Foam car and rinse
> ...


Brilliant!, thanks. just what i needed to hear and what i thought was the case. cheers


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Mission accomplished! - well, exterior wise, pretty much done bar a few small things to do. I’ve taken lots of photos of the final result and I’ll post ‘em up soon, hopefully.....for anyone interested....


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Steve, just seen this post. I have a 2012 XF, and pretty much follow the advice you have been given above, with similar products. I hope your end result pleases you and your father, really that's all that matters.

Just for comparison, I use (variously )
Korrosol
Surfex & ValetPro Citrus pre wash
ValetPro Bilbery wheel cleaner
Bilt Hamber auto foam & ValetPro ph neutral snow foam
Scholl S20 & 40 polishes
Autoglym SRP
Wowo's wax off wax on, Collinite 915, Autoglym Ultra HD
Meguiars, Bouncers, Wowo's QDs

I have also for around the last 3 months been using ONR with Sonax BSD (look in the Eco detailing section) and don't think I've caused any issues with my paintwork.

A pic of mine after today's wash, polish & wax







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

